# If it can go wrong!



## Mattuk

A friend and myself have some new ground to hunt deer on. A small wood of around 15 acres. There are good numbers of fallow and muntjac.
Well this morning we went out for first light Hamish had a light weight highseat with him and headed off to the far end and I would stalk the wood to him. As it got light enough to shoot 50 yards in front of you there came a shot from Hamish's end of the wood. As I stalked along the ride 5 minutes later on I saw movement ahead of me and 60 yards on a muntjac buck moved off the ride to my left. I split my sticks and eased the rifle up. Just as I got on him he found cover and was lost from view. I stalked forward 10 yards and found him only 40 yards away I set the rifle up again and as he moved forward to me my split sticks started to collapse! I sorted that problem out and he stopped my crosshairs sat on his neck and CLICK misfire!!! You must be kidding me or something like that I thought!! But the buck just stood there I worked the bolt, got another round in and at last for me more than him drilled one through his neck. I then carried on and found Hamish who had a muntjac buck too.

Mine









The kiwi's


----------



## shakari

It all came right in the end though.... congratulations buddy!


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Steve. Thats the first misfire on a rifle cartridge I've ever had! When I heard it go chick I did think bugger it!


----------



## shakari

Matt,

I had it once on a wounded buffalo and it's amazing how quickly you can get another round jacked in huh!









I reckon muntjac are the best of all for the table!


----------



## Mattuk

Yeah I bet!

I couldn't agree with you more! Buck, doe, old or young I've never had a bad one!


----------



## shakari

Don't know what it's like over there now but when I was there, you could hardly give a muntjac away to the game dealers..... so I quickly learned not to even bother trying and used them all myself instead.


----------



## Mattuk

The chap I use is ok but as you said Steve its that good I tend to joint it for family and friends.


----------



## youngdon

Congrats Matt, patience paid off ! Congrats to Hamish as well !


----------



## On a call

A good hunt for sure ! So where are they ending up ?


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Don, Brian.

A friend has a good new home for him, his freezer! I did all I could to !£$% it up!


----------



## youngdon

What do they weigh Matt !


----------



## Mattuk

20 to 25lb. A big munty will touch 30lb.


----------



## On a call

Well you did not mess up at all...you did what it took to bag one. Not too bad !


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Brian. And on foot too which for round here is a change. I can't remember the last one I stalked I'll have to go through my stalking book!


----------



## youngdon

I agree Matt you got one despite having trouble keeping your stick in the upright position.


----------



## Mattuk

I'll let that one go! Thank you Don!


----------



## Mattuk

24/03/07	M.Goodlife
Morning	Harps Farm	Fallow Buck	Pricket	87lb	Shot off of sticks, must have moved a bit as I spined him. 
Group of 7 bucks and prickets.

Thats what my Deer management records say was the last deer shot on foot! I'd love to put my records on here but not sure it would work very well.


----------



## On a call

True stalking is the only way I really love to hunt deer.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes I agree Brian but you can't shoot on flat ground with houses and public footpaths around with no backstop! There is also something nice about getting to a seat early and just blending into the landscape to watch the wildlife carry on around you.


----------



## youngdon

I agree Matt. You would like it here, once you get out of town you can go for miles without seeing a house, and there are plenty of hills and mountains to stop a bullet.


----------



## Mattuk

One day I might come out Don and you'll have to show me around!


----------



## On a call

Yeah man...you can get lost at Dons place. Just ask Chris.

In the northern part of Michigan and in the u.p. you can get really lost also and not see anyone or anything for a long time.

I was actually making referance to bow hunting deer, or in my case cross bow. Stalking them till you are close enough for the shot.


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> One day I might come out Don and you'll have to show me around!


I'll have dinner waiting.


----------



## Mattuk

Sounds good mate!


----------



## Mattuk

And I'd want to go out photographing snakes too!


----------



## On a call

Add Gilla monsters to your list also.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh yes I love those black and yellow chaps!


----------



## On a call

Pink, black and grey too. Don has told me he has seen them. I am sure there is lot to see photograph there.


----------



## Mattuk

I love snakes and I'm sure Don would enjoy looking for them with me, should I ever get over!


----------



## On a call

Do not expect him to hold them up for photo shots.


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> I love snakes and I'm sure Don would enjoy looking for them with me, should I ever get over!


I'd help you look:look:


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Don. Would you play around with them so I could get the strike photo's!?


----------



## youngdon

I'll tell the story about the snake with no head that refused to give up. He *had* nice rattles though.


----------



## Mattuk

Don!


----------



## youngdon

If they're poisonous and I see them they are dead. If they eat rats and mice they're good with me.


----------



## Mattuk

I can see this may take time to correct this bad behaviour!


----------



## youngdon

You do your best !


----------



## Mattuk

You'll come round to see the beauty of them.


----------



## youngdon

Oh I see the beauty of them in boots and hat bands and belts and even in the occasional wallet.


----------



## Mattuk

If only I was within reach of you!


----------



## youngdon

Yeah, my wife says that alot !


----------



## Mattuk

But she's not in England so she stands a good chance!


----------



## knapper

One of the nice things we don't have up here is snakes, which suits me fine. I can deal with the bears and bugs better.


----------



## Mattuk

knapper don't give Don any back up I've enough trouble as it is!!


----------



## youngdon

Hog nose snakes OK ... Bull snakes OK ... Garter snakes OK ... King snakes OK ... Racers (no matter their color) OK .... Rattlers....DEAD..... Sidewinders .....DEAD. You can go on all you please but they are still gonna be dead. Oh yeah coral snakes are dead too.


----------



## Mattuk

Hmmm.....have it your way. Aren't they protected in anyway?


----------



## HowlinRed

Only by you Matt, only by you!


----------



## youngdon

LOL I think the Mojave green rattler is protected.


----------



## Mattuk

HowlinRed said:


> Only by you Matt, only by you!


You know where you can stick that HR!

Well they all should be!


----------



## youngdon

They are protected by their skin and fangs, just the way God intended.

BTW Matt I see your boys are winning 2-0


----------



## Mattuk

Yes 3-1 on ag. bring on Barcelona or Madrid!


----------



## youngdon

Congratulations on 1000 posts Mattuk. You sure have picked up on our language quick !!


----------



## Mattuk

I've tried Don. Thanks for putting up with me!!!


----------

